# When anime/manga goes downhill.



## Rydian (Nov 16, 2010)

Martial arts tournaments.  You can always tell an anime/manga is going to drop it's original point and just be another fighter as soon as there's a martial arts tournament.

SPOILERS FOR YUU YUU HAKUSHO AND HUNTER X HUNTER FOLLOW!




Yuu Yuu Hakusho
[*]Sup dude, you're dead!  Here's some ghost-type mysteries to solve even though you're a delinquent.[*]Okay, you're back alive... but we've got more mysteries for you to solve while still acting like a delinquent.[*]Hey, here's a secret mission for you, our ghost detective![*]Hey, another mission, a tournament![*]Fight this guy and get strong![*]Here's a chick, save her.[*]Fight this other guy and get stronger![*]Oh wait yeah you're supposed to be a ghost detective, whoops.  Uh, our last guy got too strong from fighting and wants to kill everybody, so here's your "detective mission", go fight him and get stronger![*]HEY LOOK MORE PEOPLE TO FIGHT

Hunter x Hunter
[*]Here's what a Hunter is![*]Hey, you have reasons to be a Hunter, right?  Then go take the exam![*]Hey, you're taking the Hunter exam and learning more about what a Hunter is![*]Alright, here's some Hunter missions![*]What's that?  You need money?  Here, have a martial arts tournament![*]Alright, working your way through the tournament and learning about special powers![*]Whoo, there's some old enemies to fight![*]Yay more fighting![*]Shit wait we're supposed to be Hunters.  Okay, let's take our special abilities and move it into our EYES so we can spot clues and solve a mystery![*]Okay time to go back to fighting!

And always when a series goes off of the main point, the author will realize it after a while and bring up something (like the second yellow lines) to try to force what's going on to tie into the main point, however weak it is?  Reminds me of Calvin and Hobbes, when Calvin convinces his parents to buy him dinosaur stuff from a museum because he says it's educational, and then wonders if that trick can get him batman gear too.

Also am I the only one that noticed Hunter x Hunter started out in a fantasy zone with monsters and airships, and then moved into modern times with the mafia and police cars in a big city?  I mean what the hell, did they walk through a time warp when nobody was looking?  And it's like the author realized that partway through and that's why he made them go into a videogame that was styled like fantasy zones and made them spend a few months in there.


----------



## pitman (Nov 16, 2010)

I remember reading HxH until the end of the Tower tournament, I got bored that the story was stuck and dropped it.

But what can you expect from typical shounen manga


----------



## mameks (Nov 16, 2010)

Same as Pitman, read a bit of HxH, became bored, dropped it.





 Need to update that on my AP list...


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 16, 2010)

Yosuga no Sora goes downhill after episode 3 and hits rock bottom at 7.  I recommend you don't watch it if you haven't and watch Aki-Sora instead which has the same premise, better story, hotter sister, and same director.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> INSERT LONG RANT HERE




Hmmm, HxH and Yuu Yuu Hakusho are both penned by the same mangaka. I believe the guy's wife made Sailor Moon, as well, go figure.

Actually, Yuu Yuu Hakusho starts off kind of glibly, then it turns into a supernatural battle shounen manga (which is kind of a norm back in those days). And, just to point out, Yuusuke is actually chosen to become spirit detective, because (as you will find out towards the ends of the series) he has some demon blood/spirit power in him.

Oh, and HxH actually gets worse when the stupid ant thingies story arc starts. And, actually, the whole point of the over-arcing story is that some poor kid got abandoned by his daddy and he is now looking for him. Killua alone is more interesting, IMHO.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, this was something I made a while ago, I'm fully caught-up on both series.


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 18, 2010)

*reads OP*
This is why I stopped reading Bleach. I mean the first arc was cool and everything seemed so awesome, then in comes the second arc and it's battle after battle with uninteresting "new" skills.
Why did you have to betray us, Kubo-sensei?


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't say much about YYH, since it's my favorite anime/manga series of all, so I would probably not be impartial...
But regarding HxH, you can see Togashi (mangaka) really lost it with the Chimera Ant arc... I mean, did you notice that suddenly he changes the "way" he drives the story? Suddenly the whole story seems to be a tale, told by a narrator instead of by the characters! All the breaks Togashi is taking are making the story more and more bleh >-p
HxH was supposed to grab your attention by it's story (you can see it becaue of the manga's art style... I seems to be sketches!), but the, i don't know, it just when, as the OP said, downhill.


----------



## playallday (Nov 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Aogu (Nov 19, 2010)

Yet another reason not to watch battle anime.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 19, 2010)

This shit didn't start as a fighting anime, though.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 21, 2010)

toguro_max said:
			
		

> I can't say much about YYH, since it's my favorite anime/manga series of all, so I would probably not be impartial...
> But regarding HxH, you can see Togashi (mangaka) really lost it with the Chimera Ant arc... I mean, did you notice that suddenly he changes the "way" he drives the story? Suddenly the whole story seems to be a tale, told by a narrator instead of by the characters! All the breaks Togashi is taking are making the story more and more bleh >-p
> HxH was supposed to grab your attention by it's story (you can see it becaue of the manga's art style... I seems to be sketches!), but the, i don't know, it just when, as the OP said, downhill.




Yeah, what this dude said bout HxH. Seriously, I was ok with it up to the end of the GREED island arc, but this chimera ant crap is hopeless.


----------

